# X-5



## mcLovin029 (May 2, 2012)

First off, Self birthday presents are the best. I decided to get myself something extra special this year as I am turning 30. What better gift, than a Sig Sauer P226 X-5...?
This is an impressive chunk of metal.. Its like a cadillac. The massive size and weight soak up nearly all the recoil. Round one was dead-nuts center bulls-eye on my dart board targets at 35'. The next 9 were slightly low but I think 6 were touching. Made a happy face  which in turn made me happy.
I set up a few bowling pins and targets at 75'. Again, well in the X-5's range with little difficulty. 
I'm highly impressed with the fit and finish, Barrel to slide, slide to frame. Tight..
I'm really looking forward to putting some more rounds though the gun, and entering some steel matches. 

I have small hands. The 226 is a big gun. I run E2 grips on my 229 and it made a world of difference. I'd really like to find a set of grips that slimmed the gun down and made it a little more manageable. Also, the grips are very hard plastic and they don't offer much grip...Any suggestions? I know Sig has e2s for the 226, but i think they only offer them for the DAK, DA/SA...My X-5 is SAO. 

At some point, I'll be sending the slide out to have a fiber optic front sight installed. (I've done sights on my M&P's, and other guns, but this one is special and I'm taking no chances with this beauty). What do you guys run for front sights?

Thoughts and suggestions appreciated...


----------

